# Points claiming for spouse



## princesharma (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi, 

I have a question regarding claiming spouse points for SMC.

Following is written in immigration website to claim spouse points(20 points) for experience:

"My partner is working in skilled employment, or has been offered skilled employment, in New Zealand"

Does this mean partner needs to be currently working in New Zealand(or any other country also) or Have a job offer in New Zealand?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

princesharma said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question regarding claiming spouse points for SMC.
> 
> ...


Only in New Zealand


----------



## princesharma (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. Much appreciated.


----------

